# Online Cruising Guide



## robfinora (Apr 25, 2001)

Hello all,

I am running a free on-line cruising guide website that is comprised of recommendations from sailors just like you. This site will report back to cruisers, by cruisers their favorite destinations, things to do and places to see when your there. Also, some very helpful tips on getting there. We plan to span the globe so please visit my site and email us (See site for details) your favorite cruising destinations and stories your willing to share with fellow sailors. 

http://cruisingguide.blogspot.com/ 

Everyone can write!

Thanks! 

Rob


----------

